
Walnut: Spotify for digital news - silentsea90
https://www.walnutgo.com/
======
jahunnam
This looks promising. I wonder how much the subscription would be, but I'd
rather just pay here than buy multiple subscriptions for a handful of articles
I read.

------
supremo888
I believe the idea isn't new, and getting publication houses on board is no
easy task. That being said, if this team gets it done, they would have made
some real headway in getting us rid of some serious paywall nonsense that the
web is chock full of

